# Feeding Cooked Food



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

U.S. Election is over, and now I concentrate on formulating a new diet plan for my pooch.

I have a just turned 6m old male GSD, weighing 61lbs

background :

when i first got the dog, i started him on raw food diet, following the directions of this website
BARF Diet Specifics - Bones, Meat, Offal, Vegetables, Fruits & Other Nutrition Food Products for Pet
i relied on chicken as his only source of protein, with ground bones, gizzard, liver, and heart

this diet continued from the very first day i picked up the dog, into 3 1/2months of age
although my dog loved it, i started questioning the freshness/cleanliness of the food so i felt compelled to stop raw food momentarily until i could find a reliable source of meat (which i still have failed to do so)

since then he moved on to costco puppy kibble, then costco salmon kibble, and now he's been on acana meadowland chicken flavor for the last month and a half

now, i want to move on to COOKED meat food
since my desire to feed my dog real food is still very strong, but can't find a trusted supplier of meat, i came to the conclusion that the next best thing would be cooked meat



my question is, can i still rely on the B.A.R.F. principle when feeding cooked food?
of course cooked bone is out of the question so i would need a different bone source
and tripe cooked is useless

i've actually started my dog on a "starter" diet (cooked chicken/meat, beef cartilage, steamed rice, boiled eggs) last week so my dog's been on this new concept for the last 4 days or so, with marked difference in the amount of poop, lack of odor, and decreased intake of water

but before i officially get started on this new diet, i need help from experienced members on this board


is this ok? and please add in more details/suggestions as you see fit, please

Meat source : beef/chicken
Organ source : cow liver, hearts, chikcken innards
Bone source : beef cartilage, beef bone marrow broth


please help me regarding the necessary ingredients that will still benefit my dog despite being cooked, and if you could also tell me how much to give to my dog (portioning) that would be great as well



thank you very much


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi PanGSD,
I know you want to feed a "homemade" diet, and I commend you for that, but if not done correctly, especially for a pup, could result in a nutrition deficiency down the road, harming your dog.

I suggest contacting someone like Monica Segal who can work with you to develop a balanced diet: Individualized Nutrition For Your Dogs

OR

A "do it yourself" guide by using Dr. Karen Becker's book "Real Food For Healthy Dogs & Cats (which can either be raw or cooked) and spells everything out for you: https://www.amazon.com/Beckers-Real...8695786&sr=8-1&keywords=dr.+karen+becker+book

The correct amount of Calcium in a dogs diet, especially for a growing pup, is extremely important and the bone broth or cartilage you are adding right now is most likely not appropriate.

I would keep your pup on the Acana until you have this worked out.

Really cute pup!!!

Moms


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What works for us is good quality kibble in the morning and raw at night. That way I know they get a variety of nutrients. If you cook the rawi, you will destroy many good nutrients and IMHO you might as well replace it with kibble.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm currently doing cooked stew with a commercial vitamin and mineral supplement with a few raw meals/bones throughout the week. As feeding a full raw diet became problematic for me. The supplement is designed to completely balance out cooked or raw muscle meat. You may want to look into something like that.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had several problems with growing up pups. Not conclusive what the cause was but from now on I will raise a pup on a good kibble before giving raw as a young adult.


----------



## JenTheGSMama (Nov 14, 2016)

I just started a thread called "Home cooked food for dogs?" with the same questions, and fully explained my situation with 4 dogs. I also want to cook and prepare their food - I just don't like or trust the kibble. Maybe it's the dog mama in me that wants to cook for them. The dogs all love it, and I'm pretty accurate with counting all of the nutrition facts. I also don't want my 4 month GS pup to grow up deficient in anything, especially because of my choices on food. 

Are there not any supplements/vitamins that can be added to each meal to balance out whatever the meal is lacking as far as vitamins and minerals go? I wrote a little more detail in my post about what I'm feeding my dogs with calorie, protein, fat and carb amounts per meal. High protein and high fats!

What do you suggest??


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the idea of feeding a quality kibble in the morning and evening, and giving a raw meaty bone a couple times a week outdoors. I have to toss the bones in the trash at the end of the day, since the dogs roll the bones through the yard. I would never feel confident enough to prepare a totally balanced diet.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I am even considering trying to cook a couple meals per week or even just a 50/50 topper because I am not sure I can really commit....we travel, but something is better than nothing I think.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this is NOT a source of bone "beef cattilage, beef bone marrow broth"

the diet you propose is very deficient in minerals, vitamins, essential fatty acids -- calcium.
the starter diet is deficient , plus it is essentially dead - no enzymes 

You would be better off just feeding the highest quality of kibble .

What is your issue with finding fresh or clean meat for the dog?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you just want supplements specific to your recipe's deficiencies, not a base mix, then there's also a vet-supervised company called Balance It that does exactly that: https://secure.balanceit.com/ . 

It is affiliated with the UC Davis vet school, run by a DVM who's a leading specialist in canine nutrition research (I think he used to be the consultant used by Natura, back when they were one of the "good" kibble companies making Innova etc., before being purchased by P&G).

The company sells supplements that balance out their database of free home-cooked recipes: you put in the ingredients you want to use (e.g., chicken, rice, veg, etc.), and they'll offer a free recipe, and then sell you the micronutrients that are missing. Or you can pay them for a recipe that handles all of it, without the need for supplements. They also do special home-cooked diets for some medical conditions, in consultation with the treating vet. LB puppies may require vet approval under their system -- I'm not sure. I think they'll also do custom consultations, for more money. 

Their recipe engine allows you to put in that it's a large breed puppy, as well as any other conditions that may be going on.


----------

